# Slam Crew, Houston



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

Some pics of the slam crew meeting at my house here in Houston. After it was over, nothing left but leftover pizza and a cloud of resin dust in the air, but a good time with real builders.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

i know buggs got more pics..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That's what it's all about ! Looks like you guys had fun !


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a blast!


----------



## 85 cutty (Apr 29, 2008)

That looks like a great atmosphere. Keep it in the family


----------



## Call me flakes (Jan 6, 2011)

We had a blast and we got a lot of work done as well! 

Posting my first online pics of some of my builds, so let me know what u think...Sorry for the oversized pics....all I got...lol


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Call me flakes_@Jan 5 2011, 11:56 PM~19516805
> *We had a blast and we got a lot of work done as well!
> 
> Posting my first online pics of some of my builds, so let me know what u think...Sorry for the oversized pics....all I got...lol
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

3 Members: Montenegro_Adrian, Moze, Call me flakes whats up moze and joe


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

cool :biggrin:


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Call me flakes_@Jan 5 2011, 09:56 PM~19516805
> *We had a blast and we got a lot of work done as well!
> 
> Posting my first online pics of some of my builds, so let me know what u think...Sorry for the oversized pics....all I got...lol
> ...


Glasshouse looks good!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That G-house looks fuckin sick!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 6 2011, 12:02 AM~19517642
> *That G-house looks fuckin sick!
> *


x2 nice work guys keep posting and thanks for sharing


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Wassup Adrian!! Thanks for starting the topic!

call me flakes--that name suits you well joe lol

Here is what I was working on that night


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Call me flakes_@Jan 5 2011, 11:56 PM~19516805
> *We had a blast and we got a lot of work done as well!
> 
> Posting my first online pics of some of my builds, so let me know what u think...Sorry for the oversized pics....all I got...lol
> ...




Loving that glasshouse


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Jan 5 2011, 08:45 PM~19515974
> *Some pics of the slam crew meeting at my house here in Houston. After it was over, nothing left but leftover pizza and a cloud of resin dust in the air, but a good time with real builders.
> 
> 
> ...


thats what is all about homies building, slam crew looking good ur guys builds r very nice keep it comeing homies


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> Some pics of the slam crew meeting at my house here in Houston. After it was over, nothing left but leftover pizza and a cloud of resin dust in the air, but a good time with real builders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 6 2011, 02:40 PM~19521668
> *Some pics of the slam crew meeting at my house here in Houston. After it was over, nothing left but leftover pizza and a cloud of resin dust in the air, but a good time with real builders.
> 
> 
> ...


 yea david made it out too, well since he lives like 3 minutes from my house.. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I guess we should do some intros
left to right
Josh (dont think he is on LIL), call me flakes, moze, drnitrus, pilgrim, and montenegro_adrian, and the happy guy in the front is mista buggs. :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good homies clean rides you guys have, keep them pics coming, damm two more clubs out of TEXAS now!! :0


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Wus up homies,lookin good up in here....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Call me flakes_@Jan 5 2011, 10:56 PM~19516805
> *We had a blast and we got a lot of work done as well!
> 
> Posting my first online pics of some of my builds, so let me know what u think...Sorry for the oversized pics....all I got...lol
> ...


nice cuts!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Much props to the slam crew m.c.c nice builds homies keep up tha good work!


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

any word on next friday's meet?


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

ok guys, friday the 21st, my house, i also got some spark plug wire freebies for the slam crew members, I finally got the right size, and i have alot.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

where u get the kit of the light blue truck with the primered bed i got a truck just like it would love to make a replica what make and year is it


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds in here that glasshouse is badass the 57 is clean as hell and the frame on that 90s silveraldo is sick


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

little late with the pics, but here's what i got as free stuff for the crew, so far.....


----------



## adam 225 (Jun 5, 2009)

im going to try an make the next meet Adrian :thumbsup:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adam 225_@Jan 16 2011, 11:13 PM~19615797
> *im going to try an make the next meet Adrian  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

alright guys, hot dogs for dinner/ snack tomorrow's meet, new guy Andy said he would bring drinks. hopefully everybody remembers were i live.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Jan 5 2011, 08:45 PM~19515974
> *Some pics of the slam crew meeting at my house here in Houston. After it was over, nothing left but leftover pizza and a cloud of resin dust in the air, but a good time with real builders.
> 
> 
> ...


was up homie take a close up pix of that hotrod on the 2nd pix


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

still missing a few from members who couldn't make it but we'll get 'em next go round. thanks adrian to you and your wife, for being such great hosts! Food, Fun and a lotta Freakin model building!!! Here are some pics from the shoot at fridays meeting:





































Couple of Impalas from newest member Andy! Welcome! You fit right in!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

great stuff..


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice builds guys


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

this shot is bad ass....wish i could have made it!

If all goes well next months meeting will be at my place!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

nice builds fellas!!! TEXAS represent!!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Those pictures came out great! I had fun and got some great ideas.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Jan 24 2011, 01:01 PM~19682212
> *Those pictures came out great! I had fun and got some great ideas.
> *


Glad u enjoyed it, thanks for bringing drinks too. And thanks to buggs for posting the pictures, they came out nice... :biggrin:


----------



## adam 225 (Jun 5, 2009)

whens the next meeting


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adam 225_@Feb 7 2011, 06:13 PM~19810841
> *whens the next meeting
> *


oh i see, you can't make it work today, but internet fingers working fine huh, lol. next meet this friday, I'll let you know tomorrow in the office. haha..


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Too funny

Friday 7pm


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

thanks to doc for having the meeting at his house, just now got home.


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Some photos from last nights meeting.
This Monte Carlo was built by Carlos Avelar, was never really shown but look for a full article for it in an upcoming issue of Scale Lowrider.









































Sorry for not putting that info when I first put up the pictures.


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Some more...
























































































Doc got artisitc with this one^^^








Thanks for having us over Doc!


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Feb 12 2011, 12:29 AM~19850011
> *Some photos from last nights meeting.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: mad props


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

That was a fun meeting. That Monte is awesome! 
:cheesy:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Feb 12 2011, 12:29 AM~19850011
> *Some photos from last nights meeting.
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: this thing is INSANE. amazing detail work on here


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Bad ass work homies.....


----------



## squeeze (Jan 29, 2011)

man those cars are sick! all of em are really nice.
where did you guys get the 84 rims? :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

great stuff..freaky detail on that show car...
please dont put two tire kits on that red cadi! :biggrin: oh the humanity! 
:biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 12 2011, 09:32 AM~19851179
> *:wow: this thing is INSANE.  amazing detail work on here
> *


x2


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Feb 11 2011, 10:29 PM~19850011
> *Some photos from last nights meeting.
> 
> 
> ...


jesus christ what the hell are we suppose to build after this makes me wana throw in the towel!! :0 :wow: :ugh: :worship:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 12 2011, 06:32 AM~19851179
> *:wow: this thing is INSANE.  amazing detail work on here
> *


X2 ! SICK!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Feb 11 2011, 11:29 PM~19850011
> *Some photos from last nights meeting.
> 
> 
> ...


*WOW THAT IS FUCKING SICK* :wow:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Feb 12 2011, 01:34 AM~19850049
> *Some more...
> 
> 
> ...


wow, who made these, a motorcycle and marine battery, lol :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> Some more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> > Some more...
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Feb 11 2011, 11:29 PM~19850011
> *Some photos from last nights meeting.
> 
> 
> ...



correct me if im wrong, but wasnt that monte in an issue of scales low? Insane work man i have to hand it to you on this whip!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Moze+Feb 12 2011, 01:29 AM~19850011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what it's all about ! Looks you guys had fun !

I wish the Dynasty fam lived closer so we could have a build session !

Keep up the great work fellas !


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Feb 11 2011, 11:29 PM~19850011
> *Some photos from last nights meeting.
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass monte homie diggin it much props! :wow: :wow:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

sick ass monte carlo love all the detail work


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Great ridez, that monte looks bad ass.....


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Monte was built by Carlos Avelar.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Feb 13 2011, 06:48 PM~19860197
> *Monte was built by Carlos Avelar.
> *


is that a bad thing?


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 13 2011, 05:59 PM~19860287
> *is that a bad thing?
> *


No its not, just wanted to clear up that no one in Slam built it and give Carlos the credit he deserves for it.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Feb 13 2011, 07:05 PM~19860342
> *No its not, just wanted to clear up that no one in Slam built it and give Carlos the credit he deserves for it.
> *


way to go Carlos.mad skills


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 13 2011, 06:12 PM~19860403
> *way to go Carlos.mad skills
> *


x2


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

ok crew, for those that text me back about the guy from traders village houston, will probably be there on sat. he said it depends on his job, if he has to work this weekend, i'll give him a call tomorrow, and see if he will be there or not, if he is he said he would bring his storage unit of models.


----------



## adam 225 (Jun 5, 2009)

no meeting this month ?


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adam 225_@Mar 4 2011, 05:04 PM~20015861
> *no meeting this month ?
> *


2nd friday of month :biggrin:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

next month, everyone gettin ready? I'll be there

http://www.ipms-houston.org/Home/MODELMANI...54/Default.aspx


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

ok crew, tomorrow's meet here in houston at my house again, working on resin freebies, and mirror dice freebies, 7pm.


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

Heeeeeeey, long time! I see everything is moving along as planned. I need some parts Adrian!

I'll get some pics up soon, I rebuilded my trunk on the Impala. But besides that not much progress has been done. About to start on the Vette here soon, I need everyone to inbox me there numbers and e-mails too.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Adrian, the flip out screen came out great, it's kind of hard to see in the picture, but it looks just like the real thing. Thanks again!


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Mar 20 2011, 07:40 AM~20133254
> *Adrian, the flip out screen came out great, it's kind of hard to see in the picture, but it looks just like the real thing. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> ...


glad it came out nice, another happy customer of ghetto resin inc., oh i finally got the cash for the 58 and import, :biggrin:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HTown_@Mar 20 2011, 01:24 AM~20132607
> *Heeeeeeey, long time! I see everything is moving along as planned. I need some parts Adrian!
> 
> I'll get some pics up soon, I rebuilded my trunk on the Impala. But besides that not much progress has been done. About to start on the Vette here soon, I need everyone to inbox me there numbers and e-mails too.
> *


 let me know what u need, address and i'll send them to you, i don't mind sending resin to a homie in the service.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Mar 20 2011, 07:10 PM~20137803
> *glad it came out nice, another happy customer of ghetto resin inc., oh i finally got the cash for the 58 and import,  :biggrin:
> *


Cool, gimme a holler if you don't want to wait till next months meeting you're welcome to stop by the house.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Mar 21 2011, 01:16 AM~20140095
> *Cool, gimme a holler if you don't want to wait till next months meeting you're welcome to stop by the house.
> *


  I'll let you know cause I'm busy this week, keepin the cash in the truck so i don't forget.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Wassup homies!
Meeting at my place this Friday. Let's shoot for 7pm but I'm off from work so you are welcome to come earlier!


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 18 2011, 10:34 PM~20369058
> *Wassup homies!
> Meeting at my place this Friday. Let's shoot for 7pm but I'm off from work so you are welcome to come earlier!
> *


I know for sure i can't make it, I'll be in Fort Worth for the weekend.. :biggrin:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I took a bunch of picks at the show this weekend, but only two came out.  
Here's Doc's bike.









And I thought this crew cab el camino was cool, you can see Adrian's Merc in the background. 










If anyone has some better pics, post em up :biggrin: 
And congratulations to everyone who won awards (cough) Doc (cough)


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@May 3 2011, 03:26 PM~20477453
> *I took a bunch of picks at the show this weekend,  but only two came out.
> Here's Doc's bike.
> 
> ...



anymore model shows in texas? i got a brotha out there and he wanna go to one


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin: Someone handed Doc a broom cause he sweeped it at the show in Stafford, congrats Doc, awsome work... :biggrin:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

some of my pics, not many


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avidinha+May 3 2011, 06:26 PM~20477453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolol u guys are a mess!


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

Everyone good for meeting at my house this friday?


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm not going to be able to make this one guys, my dad just won tickets to the 'stros game that night, we haven't been to a ball game together in years.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

love the Green glasshouse and the Red Caddy on swangas...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

couple shots from last nights meeting.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:looks like u guys were havin a great time !!


----------



## squeeze (Jan 29, 2011)

that caddi looks sick! good job on the striping of the tiresfor it


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YUP*



jojo in VV said:


> anymore model shows in texas? i got a brotha out there and he wanna go to one


AUG.28 DALLAS,TX.MARKET HALL.LRM SHOW


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

I think next month (Oct.) meet will be at my house, I'll let you guys know exactly


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

Wow, I haven't been on here in a while, anyways meeting at my place, this friday, Oct. 14, 7pm, bring the paint, the flakes, and the glue. We working all night!!!


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

AHHH i see where all the cadillac donks have gone .... you should lemme have one :thumbsup: those vouges look sick to bruh


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I noticed that too ! 

Nice stash of Caddy's !


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

I KNOW HUH share the wealth


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Montenegro_Adrian said:


> some of my pics, not many



:wow: Who's purple caddy? Soooo tight.....


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

doc's caddy


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*Que onda Slam Crew*

What it do,you guys gong to the show this sunday?We gong to Los Magnificos show in your city.Hope to see you there to kick it.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah would be cool if you fellas would stop by and hang out!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR FELLAS :sprint:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

bigdogg323 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR FELLAS :sprint:


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

Where do u get those swangas from? If you cast them how much for a set ?


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

Ok guys this friday's meet is at my new place in Pasadena, so bring your builds and get ready for IPMS show in Stafford!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Yeah man!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a bunch of freshly cast resin stuff for anyone who comes to the meeting.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:shocked:


avidinha said:


> I have a bunch of freshly cast resin stuff for anyone who comes to the meeting.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

avidinha said:


> I have a bunch of freshly cast resin stuff for anyone who comes to the meeting.


:thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

The crew gettin down


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

drnitrus said:


> The crew gettin down


That was a cool night, getting ready for the stafford show!!!, where is next meet?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## skillful18 (May 15, 2012)

Moze said:


> Some more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHERE DO U GET THAT ACURA KIT FROM AND THE WHEEL AS WELL?


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

Do u cast those swangas? I'd like to get a set if possible.


----------

